# Capacitor on the chassis



## Fozzie1952 (Jan 1, 2019)

One of my recently acquired Tyco 440 or 440X2 cars has what appears to be a capacitor soldered onto the top of the chassis. It's rust colored, and kinda the shape of a baby aspirin. Why is it there, and why only this car?


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

capacitors on slot cars serve a number of purposes.
they can hold a charge and discharge if the regular supply of electricity fails momentarily.
they can suppress "noise" that confuses timing systems.
not sure why they are on those TYCO's, but I AM sure that someone knows and will explain.
welcome to HT and Happy New Year


----------



## Fozzie1952 (Jan 1, 2019)

Thanks, Alpink. I enjoyed slot car racing as a teen in the '60s, and have recently introduced my young grandkids to the activity. They love it, but I'm having just as much fun.


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

Slot cars intended for sale in Europe were required to have some sort of RFI filter, I have some Aurora T-Jets and A/FX cars with a filter capacitor. Modern 1/32nd cars usually have more elaborate filters. The latest AFX Mega G+ cars have filters.


----------



## Fozzie1952 (Jan 1, 2019)

Thanks, Rich. That would explain why only one of my slot cars has the capacitor. It does appear to be factory installed.


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

I believe that the US now has regulations similar to the European ones with respect to RFI. I was just reminded of something that I heard from a co-worker that studied in Germany. At the time there was a tax on radios, a person might be tempted to avoid paying the tax, but trucks with detectors would drive around and those would tune in on the IM stage of your radio if it was on.


----------

